# pedal crank (bicicleta estática)



## ninagirl

Hola, ¿podríais ayudarme, por favor?

Hablando sobre una bicicleta estática, ¿qué sería un _pedal crank_?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## andym

According to: 

http://sheldonbrown.com/eng-es.html#c

a crankset is 'las bielas' so I think a crank is 'una biela'.

http://www.tecnun.es/labcad/gallery/Curso_0304/0304_s2p1g4_pedalier/Imagenes/biela_small.jpg


----------



## 50something

Nina, podría ser dos cosas:
1. el mecanismo que soporta a los pedales de la bicicleta, es decir, los "brazos" donde se ajustan los pedales. Estos brazos estan conetados por el "shaft", que es la parte que atraviesa la parte inferior del chasis (donde gira todo el mecanismo) de la bicicleta de un lado al otro. No se si se entiende.
2. Podría ser una instrucción de operación de la bicicleta para lograr algun resultado específico, es decir, por ejemlpo, "perform a fast pedal crank", "realice un pedaleo rápido".

Gary


----------



## 50something

Andy tiene una definición mas específica. La "biela" del pedal sería lo que yo llamé "shaft". De manera que creo que "pedal crank" es todo el mecanismo que soporta los pedales.

Ahora miren hay tambien una parte en los motores que se llama "crankshaft", es lo que diríamos el "cigüeñal".


----------



## andym

cochabamba

My picture (in the second link) comes from a Spanish website. It definitely shows a 'crank'. Could it be that the term is used differently in Latin America?


----------



## Firuso

Es el cigueñal del pedal, el pedal mismo.

Saludos


----------



## 50something

Andy, exactly man, that picture shows the part I described as "brazo". In which the pedal is installed on the lower (thiner) part of it, and the shaft connects the upper (star like) part of it with the other "brazo" on the other side of the bike. So, the "shaft" might not be part of the concept. And, according to the picture "pedal crank" might be only the "brazo", not sure though.


----------



## chics

cochabamba said:


> Nina, podría ser dos cosas:
> 1. el mecanismo que soporta a los pedales de la bicicleta, es decir, los "brazos" donde se ajustan los pedales. Estos brazos estan conetados por el "shaft", que es la parte que atraviesa la parte inferior del chasis (donde gira todo el mecanismo) de la bicicleta de un lado al otro. No se si se entiende.
> 2. Podría ser una instrucción de operación de la bicicleta para lograr algun resultado específico, es decir, por ejemlpo, "perform a fast pedal crank", "realice un pedaleo rápido".
> 
> Gary


 
*shaft = junta*


----------



## chics

Hola!

Existe un mecanismo muy útil para pasar de un movimiento lineal a uno rotatorio que es el formado por un *pistón* (lo que se mueve linearmente, adelante y atrás, o arriba y abajo), una *manivela* (en el otro extremo, lo que gira) y una barra central llamada *biela*. La _biela_ está unida por un extremo al _pistón_ y por el otro a la _manivela_.

En automoción se suele llamar *cigüeñal* a la _manivela_.

_Shaft_ es una *junta* o _articulación_, _driveshaft _es un tipo de junta. Otra muy conocida por la automoción es la _Cardan shaft_ o _junta Cardan_.

En una bicicleta, la barra en forma de L en cuyo extremo hay la plataforma del pedal donde apoyamos el pie actúa como _manivela_. En inglés *crank*. La manivela del pedal de la bici será un _pedal crank_.

*Manivela *(coches: _*cigüeñal*_) = *crankshaft*
*Biela = connecting rod*
*Pistón = piston*

Espero que ayude un poco.


----------



## 50something

Un poco!, no Chics, tu aporte es de mucha utilidad, y queda más claro lo que estamos tratando acá, gracias. 

Solo como comentario, entre bicicleteros de downhill la jerga es mas o menos como describí al principio, ellos le llaman "pedal crank" a las tres piezas juntas; 2 "manivelas" y la "junta". Además, según mencionas, podría incluir los "pedales" también?.


----------



## andym

cochabamba

I've been looking around. This pdf is helpful. Compare it to this picture which shows the english names for the parts. I think that what you call the 'brazos' is what we call the 'chainring spider', and what we call the 'crankarm' or 'crank' is the 'biela'. We call the whole assembly the chainset - which I think in spanish is 'las bielas', the shaft between the two is the 'bottom bracket spindle'.


----------



## 50something

Point taken Andy man, I looked at the pictures and it is very clear. So we must translate "crank" as "biela", and "pedal" describes it as parte of a bicycle. How are we doing?


----------



## 50something

Andy, I looked again at the your pictures and looks like the "spider" or what you call "chainring spider" is referred to the whole set of star-like plates where the chain is locked to and rotates. That means that the "shaft" goes thru the hole in the center of the "spider" and connects both "bielas" on each side, what do you think?


----------

